# Benissa primary school



## Luce1706 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi
We are moving to the Moraira area in Feb with our 2 children, aged 7 and 9. We were hoping for the children to start at the primary school in benitachell but have been told there isn't a space for my youngest. Another school I have heard of (but can't find much info on) is Benissa. Does anyone have any advice/experience with with school? The head teacher at benitachell also advised us maybe not to put the children in school till Sept! Any advice on that too would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Luce1706 said:


> Hi
> We are moving to the Moraira area in Feb with our 2 children, aged 7 and 9. We were hoping for the children to start at the primary school in benitachell but have been told there isn't a space for my youngest. Another school I have heard of (but can't find much info on) is Benissa. Does anyone have any advice/experience with with school? The head teacher at benitachell also advised us maybe not to put the children in school till Sept! Any advice on that too would be appreciated. Thank you!


:welcome:

I do believe I just answered you 'elsewhere'

I said this :

I can't help specifically with the schools - but the idea of them not starting school until next September is ridiculous!!

for both of them but especially the 9 year old, the sooner they start the better - admittedly in Feb there will only be 4 months left of the school year, and a couple of weeks will be off for Easter - but even if they didn't really learn much, they would be immersed in the language & would be chattering away by the summer - & hopefully make some Spanish friends to play with over the long summer holiday


apart from that - over the age of 6 school is obligatory - you _might _run into problems if they weren't in school


----------

